
A dual screen e-reader is looking likely for 2020 - ValentineC
https://goodereader.com/blog/electronic-readers/a-dual-screen-e-reader-is-looking-likely-for-2020
======
Qwertystop
Honestly, none of this novel foldable-screen stuff is necessary for an
e-reader's use case. You don't need a double-wide tablet-sized screen for
e-ink. Two e-ink screens with a hinged spine, and a ribbon cable going through
the hinge; that was technically doable way back at the original Kindle
release. I'm amazed it took this long for someone to have the idea of making
their book-replacement show you two pages at once.

------
slurryer
I loved the e-ink readers, but they were to small and held too little text on
one screen so I usually use a 10' tablet. But a dual screened e-ink reader
would be amazing.

------
jahn716
It's like a hipster's Nintendo DS

